# Green tree python worth?



## Vickers10 (Feb 11, 2019)

Picking up my first gtp hatchling in a couple of weeks and I'm overly excited. But as the prices fluctuate so much I'm just curious as to if I'm paying the right price.

It's a sorong x aru x biak with high yellow and mite phase in its lines

First time posting so unsure if this was the right place. So sorry in adcance


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 17, 2019)

Worth whatever the buyer is prepared to pay. For someone who wants pure Aussie it would be worthless. To someone looking for specific traits such as mite phase it will be worth more than nothing. If you are happy. forget the price and enjoy the animal.


----------

